# I could of kicked her out.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

But then I remembered that MSP gives me the license to pickup at the airport, so if she caused a scene do to me attemtpiat to kick her out--Airport may take my license away.

The story is that she put her luggage in lift gate rear area and I auto started to close it while I was srist in my seat as I normally do. Then i noticed it won't shut so I nicely told her to please go adjust luggage so I can close it. She them sounded irritated and said aomsometh I disndi understand. She then closed my car door hard and then went to adjust. The whole time I had a bad vibe about her and knew a rating hit was on the way. She was already low rating at 4.6 and at airports I always accept everyone for fear of Uber deactivating me for ignoring regular pings and waiting for surge at airport. (I recall the 100 Los Angeles drivers that got deactivated.)

Surely enough she hit my rating and gave me 2 flags, but little does she know my 1 star to her is way more harmful as 99% of my customers and especially my airport customers always enjoy my services. She gave me conversation and professional flag and I LOL'd. I called Uber support to tell them all about it and they said they will forward to specialists to fix her harm on me and also unpair her (duh I already gave her 1 star).

When pax make it obvious they are about to give driver poor rating, little do they know the drivers 1 star is way worse than what thry are about to do. She was probably pissed about something relating to her flight or a delay and she took it out on me.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> auto started to close it while I was srist in my seat


Tell me this a joke! You sit on your butt while a female pax loads luggage in your vehicle, lazily push a button and request she get out and adjust her luggage when your door won't close? And you're bagging on her?  What grotesque laziness.

I'm out and at the back to help with bags for every airport pick up. Not for tips or stars but because thats person I am; kind and helpful. What kind of person are you? Guess I should be grateful. Cats like you make me look sensational!

And you're here bragging... This is a real bad look for you man! I'd consider deleting this post before you embarrass yourself further. You're in the service industry dude. Get off your a$$!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Tell me this a joke! You sit on your butt while a female pax loads luggage in your vehicle, lazily push a button and request she get out and adjust her luggage when your door won't close? And you're bagging on her? What grotesque laziness.
> 
> I'm out and at the back to help with bags for every airport pick up. Not for tips or stars but because thats person I am; kind and helpful. What kind of person are you? Guess I should be grateful. Cats like you make me look sensational!
> 
> And you're here bragging... This is a real bad look for you man! I'd consider deleting this post before you embarrass yourself further. You're in the service industry dude. Get off your a$$!


Should have FLOORED IT and spilled luggage Everywhere !


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Dude this post was the laziest thing I’ve ever seen on here lol


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Tell me this a joke! You sit on your butt while a female pax loads luggage in your vehicle, lazily push a button and request she get out and adjust her luggage when your door won't close? And you're bagging on her? What grotesque laziness.
> 
> I'm out and at the back to help with bags for every airport pick up. Not for tips or stars but because thats person I am; kind and helpful. What kind of person are you? Guess I should be grateful. Cats like you make me look sensational!
> 
> And you're here bragging... This is a real bad look for you man! I'd consider deleting this post before you embarrass yourself further. You're in the service industry dude. Get off your a$$!


99% of the tomt people always say no when I ask if I should load luggage. Also i don't normally see tip to help them load. It isn't mandatory for me to load for them. Non-surge airport Uberx pays me only $13 to drove from airport to downtown.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm not feeling this as a valid complaint. I always get out and load luggage because I need the exercise, don't want them damaging the car, don't want them messing with stuff I have in the trunk and hold out some hope that there might be a tip. Whatever the case, once ANYONE man or woman is sitting in the car, I wouldn't have the balls to tell them to get out and adjust things and believe me I have no problem standing up for myself. In my opinion what you did was just rude and a bad way to start things off.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> But then I remembered that MSP gives me the license to pickup at the airport, so if she caused a scene do to me attemtpiat to kick her out--Airport may take my license away.
> 
> The story is that she put her luggage in lift gate rear area and I auto started to close it while I was srist in my seat as I normally do. Then i noticed it won't shut so I nicely told her to please go adjust luggage so I can close it. She them sounded irritated and said aomsometh I disndi understand. She then closed my car door hard and then went to adjust. The whole time I had a bad vibe about her and knew a rating hit was on the way. She was already low rating at 4.6 and at airports I always accept everyone for fear of Uber deactivating me for ignoring regular pings and waiting for surge at airport. (I recall the 100 Los Angeles drivers that got deactivated.)
> 
> ...


 This entire post has got to be a crank. Cherity no driver is that Lazy to sit in the car while I lady or man loads luggage. Tell me it's all a joke and you were just making to be funny


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Dude this post was the laziest thing I've ever seen on here lol


Damn right I'll be lazy. Just look at these 2 screenshot from yesterday. 1 is an airport and other is event. Notice the one that tipped. The new Rav4 I bought has more spacious storage for luggage snd very easy for women to load and unload themselves. They even sometimes press lift gate button to auto close it themselves because they don't know I can do it once they move away from it. No one ever complains about this process. I also noticed pax like to watch me as i load luggage manually in my previous car and they sometimes even wait to go back to car with me because i think they fear i the driver may steal something in their luggage. Some even try to sit in backseat with it wtf?



















Yulli Yung said:


> This entire post has got to be a crank. Cherity no driver is that Lazy to sit in the car while I lady or man loads luggage. Tell me it's all a joke and you were just making to be funny





Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm not feeling this as a valid complaint. I always get out and load luggage because I need the exercise, don't want them damaging the car, don't want them messing with stuff I have in the trunk and hold out some hope that there might be a tip. Whatever the case, once ANYONE man or woman is sitting in the car, I wouldn't have the balls to tell them to get out and adjust things and believe me I have no problem standing up for myself. In my opinion what you did was just rude and a bad way to start things off.


Issue here was her getting pissed off at me for no reason. I could've loaded it or adjusted it myself had she asked. Imagine if she thinks i went back there to steal something from her luggage when I merely went there to adjust it so i close it. What I'm trying to say here is that lady has a low rating for a reason. Other drivers noticed bad attitude in her or something else.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Your gonna get your rear bumper scratched to high heaven if you don't load/unload luggage for the customers.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Your gonna get your rear bumper scratched to high heaven if you don't load/unload luggage for the customers.


K thanks for great feedback guys. I'll be nicer and load it for them.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> K thanks for great feedback guys. I'll be nicer and load it for them.


Dude seriously... if for no other reason.. than keeping your car from getting scratched up... I'm not even joking.

Scratches can lead to rust (if there's any actual real metal) it's all downhill from there and it's not pretty.

This is seriously the only reason i loaded/unloaded when i drove uber.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> But then I remembered that MSP gives me the license to pickup at the airport, so if she caused a scene do to me attemtpiat to kick her out--Airport may take my license away.
> 
> The story is that she put her luggage in lift gate rear area and I auto started to close it while I was srist in my seat as I normally do. Then i noticed it won't shut so I nicely told her to please go adjust luggage so I can close it. She them sounded irritated and said aomsometh I disndi understand. She then closed my car door hard and then went to adjust. The whole time I had a bad vibe about her and knew a rating hit was on the way. She was already low rating at 4.6 and at airports I always accept everyone for fear of Uber deactivating me for ignoring regular pings and waiting for surge at airport. (I recall the 100 Los Angeles drivers that got deactivated.)
> 
> ...


Your fault for taking a 4.6. Deal with it. In this job I only take 4.9s to 5.0s. It's entirely possible that she could have given you a small tip (though highly unlikely given her rating) At least you could have avoided the professionalism ding. You deserved that.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Get out stretch the legs, it does your body wonders.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Okay... a few things...


The drivers deactivated at LAX were deactivated for accepting, then calling and either cancelling or having the pax cancel. Not not accepting rides.
Whether or not you load the baggage yourself, you should be getting out anyway to make sure your car doesn't get damaged (especially in a new car!) and to prevent exactly what happened. The pax shouldn't have to get back out of the car to adjust anything. You know your car and how much clearance your door needs. They don't.
Dinging her rating doesn't hurt her. If it did, she wouldn't already be as low as she is. She doesn't care, and probably doesn't even know what it is, or thinks anything above 4.0 is "above-average". She has the option of contacting Uber if it starts to take too long to get picked up, and asking them if she needs to switch to Lyft. There have been stories of frequent-use paxes having Uber reset their ratings, or "adjust" them so they get better service when they do this. Customer's always right, right?
If Uber told you your Top Reported Issue was Professionalism, she wasn't the only one that complained about it. Uber make notes of them, but doesn't tell you unless there are two or more of the same within a certain time frame.

YMMV


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> If Uber told you your Top Reported Issue was Professionalism, she wasn't the only one that complained about it. Uber make notes of them, but doesn't tell you unless there are two or more of the same within a certain time frame.
> 
> YMMV


I don't think that is true, or at least did not used to be true. There has been a couple of times where I drop off an absolutely awful passenger only to get 4 flags all at once. You know the type. He stands on a red curb, and when he gets in he immediately starts insulting you for making a semi-legal approach to picking him up instead of driving the wrong way on a one way street to get to him.

You can't be telling me that every time I get one of these 1 star guys that it just happens that I got similar complaints of all 4 types right beforehand from the previous passengers.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I don't think that is true, or at least did not used to be true. There has been a couple of times where I drop off an absolutely awful passenger only to get 4 flags all at once. You know the type. He stands on a red curb, and when he gets in he immediately starts insulting you for making a semi-legal approach to picking him up instead of driving the wrong way on a one way street to get to him.
> 
> You can't be telling me that every time I get one of these 1 star guys that it just happens that I got similar complaints of all 4 types right beforehand from the previous passengers.


There are actually 1 report for that so it is just her lol. I can see how many reports there are once I click it.



SuzeCB said:


> Okay... a few things...
> 
> 
> The drivers deactivated at LAX were deactivated for accepting, then calling and either cancelling or having the pax cancel. Not not accepting rides.
> ...


Actually Uber shows all the reports that came in as professionalism, it was just 1 and her lol. No other people. She did both Conversation and Professionalism as if something about my conversation was bad and I never had a conversation flag in the 3 years I have been doing this. I am actually normal guy that gets $10 tips frequently, and I don't really mess with people. If she were to simply say "Can you do this or do that for me" I would so do it in a Jiffy. She instead mumbled something with bad vibes coming from her and exited shutting door hard and then came back again. I even offered her a charger. I believe she either doesn't like Uber drivers or she probably had some issue with Airlines that pissed her off so it carried over to me.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

All Luggage that goes in my car I put in, so I control how it goes in and how the hatch is closed. Plus why should they tip you if your not doing anything to deserve one.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Should have FLOORED IT and spilled luggage Everywhere !


Or at least put her in her place politely.

If you're going to get a one star anyways might as well earn it.

"Ma'm, if you don't like the lack of service provided for your $10 trip; feel free to cancel and order a taxi where it'll be 4x the price and they'll be happy to help you with your luggage and curse you if you don't tip at the end."

Otherwise, you paid for a _*ride*_ share; Uber is technically a *tech* company and not a transportation company and the $10 barely covers my gas and what constitutes as minimum wage.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Or at least put her in her place politely.
> 
> If you're going to get a one star anyways might as well earn it.
> 
> ...


I don't think she was even there 100% in the head. Anything I said would've probably mostly gone out the other ear. I totally forgot it was a woman who may have been on her period. Women I will just avoid confrontations with, let them 1 star me if they want. 99% of my customers 5 star me. Most don't even rate. Had most rated I would've been at 5.0 frequently. Sadly Uber doesn't make the pax rate like it forces drivers to rate.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> I don't think she was even there 100% in the head. Anything I said would've probably mostly gone out the other ear. I totally forgot it was a woman who may have been on her period. Women I will just avoid confrontations with, let them 1 star me if they want. 99% of my customers 5 star me. Most don't even rate. Had most rated I would've been at 5.0 frequently. Sadly Uber doesn't make the pax rate like it forces drivers to rate.


I'm surprised that this thread is still going, after all I've seen here I still respectfully disagree and see that you are still maintaining your position of wronged party. Now we are getting into irrational women on their period? Seriously? Come on, you are better than that.

I kind of see this as dealing with drunks. You get a certain number of irrational people in this line of work. Why rise to the bait? As ide from the fact that I think you should have loaded the luggage yourself since you can't expect a pax to know the quirks of your car, getting out and fixing it is a no brainer. With that said, I drive late night a lot and deal with crazy drunks regularly. First rule, there is no point in arguing with them or provoking a confrontation. If I need to deal with something like open container or overcrowding, I nicely but firmly tell them how it's going to be, otherwise they are always right. I have no ego in this, I want to get them safely from point A to point B and get paid as much as possible. I don't need to be right, my self worth is not defined by what someone else says to me. In between I want things to go as smoothly as possible. There is no dignity to be lost by starting the trip, hopping out to help them with the luggage especially so you cna make sure it closes and no damage is done. Side benefit, you get paid for an extra 20 seconds (don't let that 4 cents burn a hole in your pocket) and you've increased your chances of getting a tip.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm surprised that this thread is still going, after all I've seen here I still respectfully disagree and see that you are still maintaining your position of wronged party. Now we are getting into irrational women on their period? Seriously? Come on, you are better than that.
> 
> I kind of see this as dealing with drunks. You get a certain number of irrational people in this line of work. Why rise to the bait? As ide from the fact that I think you should have loaded the luggage yourself since you can't expect a pax to know the quirks of your car, getting out and fixing it is a no brainer. With that said, I drive late night a lot and deal with crazy drunks regularly. First rule, there is no point in arguing with them or provoking a confrontation. If I need to deal with something like open container or overcrowding, I nicely but firmly tell them how it's going to be, otherwise they are always right. I have no ego in this, I want to get them safely from point A to point B and get paid as much as possible. I don't need to be right, my self worth is not defined by what someone else says to me. In between I want things to go as smoothly as possible. There is no dignity to be lost by starting the trip, hopping out to help them with the luggage especially so you cna make sure it closes and no damage is done. Side benefit, you get paid for an extra 20 seconds (don't let that 4 cents burn a hole in your pocket) and you've increased your chances of getting a tip.


Wish I didn't even start this thread lol. Sadly no delete option.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> I don't think she was even there 100% in the head. Anything I said would've probably mostly gone out the other ear. I totally forgot it was a woman who may have been on her period. Women I will just avoid confrontations with, let them 1 star me if they want. 99% of my customers 5 star me. Most don't even rate. Had most rated I would've been at 5.0 frequently. Sadly Uber doesn't make the pax rate like it forces drivers to rate.


She had blood coming from her.....wherever.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

As a Union worker, I'm proud of this post......


----------

